# Update 11.03.2010: Viele neue Games für GC, Wii, GB, GBA, DS, PS2 und PC zu tauschen



## kiaro (12. März 2010)

*Update 11.03.2010: Viele neue Games für GC, Wii, GB, GBA, DS, PS2 und PC zu tauschen*





> > > *  Ich biete folgendes an:  *


 

 Hallo Leute,
 Habe mal entrümpelt und biete euch viele Spiele und andere Sachen zum Kauf an.
*Alle Sachen sind in sehr gutem Zustand, manche sogar neu*, und natürliche deutsche handelsübliche Versionen.
 Wem die Preise zu hoch erscheinen, sollte bedenken, dass der Versand schon mitgerechnet ist, und der erstreckt sich von 2,20€ bis 4,10€.




> *Nintendo Wii (4)*


 
 Battalion Wars 2 --- 10€ inkl. (NEU!!!)

*Call of Duty: World at War --- 25€ inkl. (NEU!!!)*

 Need For Speed: Carbon --- 10€ inkl. 

*Sonic und der schwarze Ritter --- 20€ inkl.*

 Wii Sports --- 7€ inkl.




> *Nintendo GameCube (2)*


 
 Fifa 06 7€ inkl.

 Tony Hawks: Underground 2 8€ inkl. 




> *Nintendo DS (3)*


 
 Advance Wars: Dark Conflict --- 10€ inkl.




> *Sony Playstation 2 (10)*


 
 Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood --- 7€ inkl.

 Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30 --- 7€ inkl.

 Freekstyle --- 8€ inkl.

 Gun --- 10€ inkl.

 James Bond 007: Agent im Kreuzfeuer --- 7€ inkl.

 Medal of Honor: Frontline --- 8€ inkl.

 Shadowman 2econd Coming --- 7€ inkl.

*Star Wars Battlefront II --- 10€ inkl.*

*Tekken 5 --- 10€ inkl.*

 Test Drive Unlimited --- 10€ inkl.

 WWE Smackdown vs. Raw 2008 --- 7€ inkl.




> *Computer (7)*


 
 Asterix und Obelix XXL --- 7€ inkl.

*Bioshock --- 10€ inkl. (neu!!!)*

 Call Of Juarez --- 8€ inkl.

 Der Herr Der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde --- 8€ inkl.

 Need for Speed: Most Wanted --- 7€ inkl.




> *Sonstiges*


 
*iPod, 3. Gen., 8GB, Schwarz + Ladekabel --- 65€ inkl.*

 Wii-Standart-Kabel von Nintendo --- 9€ inkl.

Wii - RGB AV-Kabel von Bigben Interactive --- 11€ inkl.




> > > *  Ich suche diese Sachen:  *


 



> *!!!Achtung!!!*
> Die Spiele, welche ich suche, sollten in einem guten Zustand sein, am besten mit originaler Verpackung und Beschreibung.
> Ihr könnt mir auch eure anderen Spiele anbieten, aber dann gebt mir bitte den Link eures Tauschthreads, wo diese aufgelistet sind.
> Achja ich bin nicht bei Ebay angemeldet, deswegen werden Ebay Angebote ignoriert!
> PS: Ich habe auch kein MSN oder ICQ!


 



> *Nintendo GC*


 
*!!! Alle Turtles und Herr der Ringe-Spiele !!!*

 Der Hobbit

Star Wars Roque Squadron II

Star Wars Roque Squadron III




> *Nintendo Wii*


 
*!!! Alle Turtles und Herr der Ringe-Spiele !!!*

Indiana Jones und der Stab der Könige

 New Super Mario Bros

 Sonic und der Schwarze Ritter




> *Nintendo GameBoy (+Advance)*


 
*!!! Alle Turtles und Herr der Ringe-Spiele !!!*

 Jurassic Park 3 Dino Attack

 Tekken Advance

 One Piece Grand Battle 4




> *Sony Playstation 2*


 
*!!! Alle Turtles und Herr der Ringe-Spiele !!!*

 Ghostbusters

Shadow Of The Colossus




> *Computer*


 
 Command & Conquer Tiberium Wars




> *DVD's*


 
Das A-Team (Staffeln 3,4,5 + den Film)


----------

